# Shadow Trailers?



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

I own a shadow trailer, i bought it used. I haven't had any problems with it and i've had it for years. I love it, we plan on upgrading here soon and we will probably end up with another Shadow trailer. I've never had a Eclipse trailer, but i've heard good things about there trailers. Good luck


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, Rylie! I decided to pass on it. The dealer we have here unfortunately doesn't carry what I was looking for (and to order they want lots of extra-money).


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Thanks, Rylie! I decided to pass on it. The dealer we have here unfortunately doesn't carry what I was looking for (and to order they want lots of extra-money).


Well thats a shame, are you looking for new only? If not you could try Horse Trailer Trader Advanced Horse Trailers for sale search. sometimes they have some really nice Shadow trailers on there .


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Thank you!


Not a problem, they have several different brands of trailers. So if you can't find a shadow, maybe you can find an eclipse


----------

